# Jeep JK Western Ultramount Bracket- HTS PICS



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

Curious if anyone has some photos of their Western bracket on their JK. I am leaning towards the switch to Western, curious if there is much of a ground clearance savings with the Western.


----------

